# Beavertail Skiffs



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

To begin, I am not trying to start any rumors but there have been some rumblings about Beavertail Skiffs being recently sold and I hope it is not true. Anyone have solid Info either way on this?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Don’t know about the inner workings of BT but I’m getting a skiff built now and pickup next week. Still dealing directly with Liz ( who is great btw) 

My interactions so far didn’t show/hint of any ownership change.


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Captaindave said:


> To begin, I am not trying to start any rumors but there have been some rumblings about Beavertail Skiffs being recently sold and I hope it is not true. Anyone have solid Info either way on this?


First off, sorry for your inconvenience and troubles with B.T.!
I was taught as a child that if you can afford the best, go for it. I also learned later there are skiffs worth holding onto for a lifetime with much TLC, and there are skiffs that are good for several years then are to be sold. I did my research and called professional guides who I know are well experienced in this department, and they both said, "if you can afford the Hell's Bay go for it; you won't be disappointed." I bought a Marquesa; it floats and runs beautifully. No issues, and the crew at H.B. are excellent, always willing to help. One guide specifically told me that his neighbor recently purchased a B.T. He too was very disappointed.
BT had NO problem taking your money; they should have had no problem standing behind their product!
There's nothing worse than buyer's remorse. 
Good luck with your situation hope you get things right quickly.
G.A.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

Gary Alan said:


> First off, sorry for your inconvenience and troubles with B.T.!
> I was taught as a child that if you can afford the best, go for it. I also learned later there are skiffs worth holding onto for a lifetime with much TLC, and there are skiffs that are good for several years then are to be sold. I did my research and called professional guides who I know are well experienced in this department, and they both said, "if you can afford the Hell's Bay go for it; you won't be disappointed." I bought a Marquesa; it floats and runs beautifully. No issues, and the crew at H.B. are excellent, always willing to help. One guide specifically told me that his neighbor recently purchased a B.T. He too was very disappointed.
> BT had NO problem taking your money; they should have had no problem standing behind their product!
> There's nothing worse than buyer's remorse.
> ...


I have no idea WTF you are talking about and I seriously doubt you know. I do own a BT Vengeance and I love it as in 4 years of regular use it has never had a single problem and the performance is outstanding. 

Liz and Will are great people to work with for a custom boat!

Basically, I think you are full of H.B. Chit!


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

attitudeindicator said:


> Don’t know about the inner workings of BT but I’m getting a skiff built now and pickup next week. Still dealing directly with Liz ( who is great btw)
> 
> My interactions so far didn’t show/hint of any ownership change.


Thanks for a useful response, and yes Liz is wonderful to work with. I have known Liz and Will for about 10 years and they are very accommodating people. You will be very pleased with your skiff!


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Gary Alan said:


> First off, sorry for your inconvenience and troubles with B.T.!
> I was taught as a child that if you can afford the best, go for it. I also learned later there are skiffs worth holding onto for a lifetime with much TLC, and there are skiffs that are good for several years then are to be sold. I did my research and called professional guides who I know are well experienced in this department, and they both said, "if you can afford the Hell's Bay go for it; you won't be disappointed." I bought a Marquesa; it floats and runs beautifully. No issues, and the crew at H.B. are excellent, always willing to help. One guide specifically told me that his neighbor recently purchased a B.T. He too was very disappointed.
> BT had NO problem taking your money; they should have had no problem standing behind their product!
> There's nothing worse than buyer's remorse.
> ...


Lol. I think this was meant for a different thread...

Lovin the HB plug though 😂


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know that guides are the most impartial people out there when it comes to skiffs. A lot of them would switch camps if enough perks were thrown in.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Captaindave said:


> Thanks for a useful response, and yes Liz is wonderful to work with. I have known Liz and Will for about 10 years and they are very accommodating people. You will be very pleased with your skiff!


If someone “knew” me well enough for a decade yet decided to post something like this publicly on a forum instead of asking me personally I would consider that person an asshole.


----------



## Bill Clark (Feb 15, 2021)

When something starts to rise to the top or receive much attention, there are those that feel a threat and try to create controversy. Let the naysayers speak, only time will tell!


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Captaindave said:


> I have no idea WTF you are talking about and I seriously doubt you know. I do own a BT Vengeance and I love it as in 4 years of regular use it has never had a single problem and the performance is outstanding.
> 
> Liz and Will are great people to work with for a custom boat!
> 
> Basically, I think you are full of H.B. Chit!





Captaindave said:


> Thanks for a useful response, and yes Liz is wonderful to work with. I have known Liz and Will for about 10 years and they are very accommodating people. You will be very pleased with your skiff!





ReelBoi said:


> Lol. I think this was meant for a different thread...
> 
> Sorry It was for a different thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Sublime said:


> I don't know that guides are the most impartial people out there when it comes to skiffs. A lot of them would switch camps if enough perks were thrown in.


The last charter I was on in the Keys the guide had a HB skiff. When he told me how much he paid for it I choked on my Mountain Dew lol


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Bought a new vengeance earlier this year which was my first skiff for the texas coast (port A area). So far it has exceeded my expectations and love the boat. Had a great experience working with Liz and team.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mark Fisher said on the BT Facebook forum that it was sold to another individual/couple in the Tampa area!? So the rumor may be true.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Haven't heard bout BT but Maverick sold [out]. Maverick was acquired by Tennessee-based Malibu Boats (MBUU) end of last year 2020. I'd imagine there was good enough reason for the sale.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh Brother, Mark Fisher was the BT owner prior current owners Liz and Will. That was many years ago and is not irrelevant.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Correction is irrelevant


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

7WT said:


> Oh Brother, Mark Fisher was the BT owner prior current owners Liz and Will. That was many years ago and is not irrelevant.


Mark is the administrator of the Beavertail Skiffs - Owners Association Facebook page. Yes, he is the prior owner, but he did confirm the recent change in ownership yesterday.


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> The last charter I was on in the Keys the guide had a HB skiff. When he told me how much he paid for it I choked on my Mountain Dew lol


lol


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Is that why they won’t answer the phone?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Will and liz are staying on and working for the new owners.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Is that why they won’t answer the phone?





Padre said:


> Will and liz are staying on and working for the new owners.


Thanks for the post. I sincere wish them the very best.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Padre said:


> Will and liz are staying on and working for the new owners.


If they are letting shit like that leave the place, they need to leave before they get a bad name,
May be too late


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me give some of you keyboard commandos my firsthand experience with BT. I'm currently running my third skiff from them, a 2018 Vengeance. It probably won't be my last. I fish full time for a living, and have for 26 years. No other job. My skiff is in the water at least 250 day a year and I treat it like a working boat, not an exotic car. There are many days when I simply walk away from it after an 8 hour trip without touching a hose because it will be back on the water tomorrow. After 1000 or more trips my current Vengeance is as solid as the day I picked it up from the shop on my birthday in 2017. Sure it has a few dings and self inflicted wounds but I'll run it against any competitor's boat (and I've been on all of them) with as much time on it any day. If you want to see for yourself I'm easy to find on Pine Island. Since fishing is my job and I have a great wife, I'm allowed to own any boat I want, no matter what the cost. For what I do and where I do it, Beavertail is easily my main choice. I've never regretted owning anything they built. Will and Liz are two of the most terrific people I've ever met in any industry and the future of their company is going to make everyone happy, customer's included.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> Let me give some of you keyboard commandos my firsthand experience with BT. I'm currently running my third skiff from them, a 2018 Vengeance. It probably won't be my last. I fish full time for a living, and have for 26 years. No other job. My skiff is in the water at least 250 day a year and I treat it like a working boat, not an exotic car. There are many days when I simply walk away from it after an 8 hour trip without touching a hose because it will be back on the water tomorrow. After 1000 or more trips my current Vengeance is as solid as the day I picked it up from the shop on my birthday in 2017. Sure it has a few dings and self inflicted wounds but I'll run it against any competitor's boat (and I've been on all of them) with as much time on it any day. If you want to see for yourself I'm easy to find on Pine Island. Since fishing is my job and I have a great wife, I'm allowed to own any boat I want, no matter what the cost. For what I do and where I do it, Beavertail is easily my main choice. I've never regretted owning anything they built. Will and Liz are two of the most terrific people I've ever met in any industry and the future of their company is going to make everyone happy, customer's included.


That doesn’t mean anything to the guy with the new boat!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

And that guy isn't you, so what are you trying to do here?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> And that guy isn't you, so what are you trying to do here?


and you aren't him are you? do you think the work in his photos is acceptable?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought that this question was answered on Facebook. When an employee came out and answered my riddle “as it was called”


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> And that guy isn't you, so what are you trying to do here?


So what
It’s not you either!
What are you trying to do?


Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> And that guy isn't you, so what are you trying to do here?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

This particular thread is about Beavertail skiffs and their ownership, not someone else's boat. That's another thread that does not involve either of us. I came on here to share some firsthand, real world experience as a long time owner of several Beavertail skiffs. I also happen to have known Will and Liz personally for over a decade now and consider them two of my closest friends. You have never met them and never will but decided to come on a public forum and take a crap on them anyway. What a small and pathetic thing to do. How do you think doing something like that will help yourself or anyone? Do you think Chris Peterson over at Hell's Bay is reading this right thread right now and thinking, "Wow jonterr! You rule! Thanks for destroying my main competition with your awesome post. No one will ever buy one of their skiffs again after that. Here's a free Marquesa!" Let me yank the rug out from under you right now. Chris Peterson and Will Leslie don't read Microskiff. They are way to busy building boats. I spoke with Liz yesterday and they had four deliveries that afternoon so life goes on at BT, whether you approve of it or not. 

(And here's a little extra inside-baseball for everyone: Will and Chris do know each other and are actually on very good terms.)

And other questions about my BT Vengeance or personal experience with the boats, ask away.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> This particular thread is about Beavertail skiffs and their ownership, not someone else's boat. That's another thread that does not involve either of us. I came on here to share some firsthand, real world experience as a long time owner of several Beavertail skiffs. I also happen to have known Will and Liz personally for over a decade now and consider them two of my closest friends. You have never met them and never will but decided to come on a public forum and take a crap on them anyway. What a small and pathetic thing to do. How do you think doing something like that will help yourself or anyone? Do you think Chris Peterson over at Hell's Bay is reading this right thread right now and thinking, "Wow jonterr! You rule! Thanks for destroying my main competition with your awesome post. No one will ever buy one of their skiffs again after that. Here's a free Marquesa!" Let me yank the rug out from under you right now. Chris Peterson and Will Leslie don't read Microskiff. They are way to busy building boats. I spoke with Liz yesterday and they had four deliveries that afternoon so life goes on at BT, whether you approve of it or not.
> 
> (And here's a little extra inside-baseball for everyone: Will and Chris do know each other and are actually on very good terms.)
> 
> And other questions about my BT Vengeance or personal experience with the boats, ask away.


Beavertail is in no way Hells Bay’s main competition. Maybe Sea Chaser …… but not Hells Bay


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

trying to control the narrative? are you a BT sponsored guide?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I’m the one who started this entire thing “which was proven true “ ……… wow it definitely got the fan boys pantys in a bunch. Every Guide that I know who’s ran a “post Fisher” that Jim D. didn’t build …… well had shit fall off of it.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt.Ron said:


> Since I’m the one who started this entire thing “which was proven true “ ……… wow it definitely got the fan boys pantys in a bunch. Every Guide that I know who’s ran a “post Fisher” that Jim D. didn’t build …… well had shit fall off of it.


You obviously don't know me.
And Beavertail doesn't sponsor guides, either.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Capt.Ron said:


> Since I’m the one who started this entire thing “which was proven true “ ……… wow it definitely got the fan boys pantys in a bunch. Every Guide that I know who’s ran a “post Fisher” that Jim D. didn’t build …… well had shit fall off of it.


So you started a troll post on Facebook ‘asking’ if BT had been sold, even though you already knew they had and now claim that your post has been proven true?? What ever gets your rocks off, you were just looking for someone to disagree with you so you could then claim to be right. Why not just post that you had information that BT had been sold, rather than play games?

And now have claims of all these unnamed guides that had shit fall off their BT, f’ing ridiculous. I own a BT and will admit that HB makes a better boat, do you need to go change your panties now since you just creamed in them?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

What's with the slap fighting in here geez. If you don't like Beavertail skiffs don't buy one maybe?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> What's with the slap fighting in here geez. If you don't like Beavertail skiffs don't buy one maybe?


It seams obvious but some don't get it. Someone has to point it out!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> You obviously don't know me.
> And Beavertail doesn't sponsor guides, either.


Sorry panties up the ass😀
Wrong thread👀
My bad👀
I thought I was replying to the beavertail true review😳
Sorry😀


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> So you started a troll post on Facebook ‘asking’ if BT had been sold, even though you already knew they had and now claim that your post has been proven true?? What ever gets your rocks off, you were just looking for someone to disagree with you so you could then claim to be right. Why not just post that you had information that BT had been sold, rather than play games?
> 
> And now have claims of all these unnamed guides that had shit fall off their BT, f’ing ridiculous. I own a BT and will admit that HB makes a better boat, do you need to go change your panties now since you just creamed in them?


How did you know that I had pantys on? That’s creepy!!!!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> So you started a troll post on Facebook ‘asking’ if BT had been sold, even though you already knew they had and now claim that your post has been proven true?? What ever gets your rocks off, you were just looking for someone to disagree with you so you could then claim to be right. Why not just post that you had information that BT had been sold, rather than play games?
> 
> And now have claims of all these unnamed guides that had shit fall off their BT, f’ing ridiculous. I own a BT and will admit that HB makes a better boat, do you need to go change your panties now since you just creamed in them?


I own a BT “OG” as well , but I was asking the question so I could be sure it was correct. ……. But it was necessarily a troll past. It was gut to watch the fan boys tighten up though.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> How did you know that I had pantys on? That’s creepy!!!!


Good guess I guess👀


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Capt.Ron said:


> I own a BT “OG” as well , but I was asking the question so I could be sure it was correct. ……. But it was necessarily a troll past. It was gut to watch the fan boys tighten up though.


You have deleted your posts, but the first person that responded no, you then posted in question form that the new owners were there that day and that they were from Ohio. So that is how you find out if it you were correct?? BS all the way.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You have deleted your posts, but the first person that responded no, you then posted in question form that the new owners were there that day and that they were from Ohio. So that is how you find out if it you were correct?? BS all the way.


I haven’t deleted anything, honestly


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

This is why I asked , so I could get 2 legitimate answers. From actual employees that know. Not fanboys that are worried about their engine warranty, or dudes that only favor a brand because they own one and argue about “ *__*” .
I was looks for something relevant from a 2nd factual source, and I understood that I had to weed through bullshit to get it. Anyways , I’m going wash my balls in a bowl because we still don’t have running water or electricity. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

But honestly I’m done, I made a promise not to argue anymore. So enjoy guys. I made a promise.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Soooooo who are the new owners? If the deal has already been completed, shouldn't need to be confidential any more


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> This particular thread is about Beavertail skiffs and their ownership, not someone else's boat. That's another thread that does not involve either of us. I came on here to share some firsthand, real world experience as a long time owner of several Beavertail skiffs. I also happen to have known Will and Liz personally for over a decade now and consider them two of my closest friends. You have never met them and never will but decided to come on a public forum and take a crap on them anyway. What a small and pathetic thing to do. How do you think doing something like that will help yourself or anyone? Do you think Chris Peterson over at Hell's Bay is reading this right thread right now and thinking, "Wow jonterr! You rule! Thanks for destroying my main competition with your awesome post. No one will ever buy one of their skiffs again after that. Here's a free Marquesa!" Let me yank the rug out from under you right now. Chris Peterson and Will Leslie don't read Microskiff. They are way to busy building boats. I spoke with Liz yesterday and they had four deliveries that afternoon so life goes on at BT, whether you approve of it or not.
> 
> (And here's a little extra inside-baseball for everyone: Will and Chris do know each other and are actually on very good terms.)
> 
> And other questions about my BT Vengeance or personal experience with the boats, ask away.


I'm pretty sure the "beef" was between Mark Fisher and Chris, not Will.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I talked to a guy to the day that I was going to build a second BT but he could never get in touch with them so he just finally gave up. Odd indeed….


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hopefully mark isn’t involved in the new company either, as I would rather have on the water interactions with the skull anchor bouy guy then him.. what a clown 🤡


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Guess he wasn’t trolling…….


----------



## Fish Rookie (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a 2008 BT that has been an awesome skiff for me here in Southeast Texas. Not sure about the new ones.


----------



## Ron Falato (Jan 18, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> If someone “knew” me well enough for a decade yet decided to post something like this publicly on a forum instead of asking me personally I would consider that person an asshole.


Indeed. btw your user name is the coolest I've ever seen


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

skinny_fishing said:


> What's with the slap fighting in here geez. If you don't like Beavertail skiffs don't buy one maybe?


Obviously you are new here. Stomping on someone’s brand can lead to 40+ pages. This thread has been conflated between another thread and the drama spilled over I’m afraid. Some days you have to weed through it to get something constructive. Some days it’s just good entertainment


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

FYI I met Harry and Ann this week. Nice couple. Clearly invested in the business they have just acquired. Spent an hour with Liz and she is still running the show in the front office with Will in the back.

I own a Mosquito now and am in line for a new boat next Spring. I don't really have any reservations about the operation at this point. Everything seems to be just like it was two years ago when I got my current skiff.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Same here. Met the new crew on Friday when I picked up my mosquito. Top tier operation in my opinion.


----------

